# abu 4600c3 upgrades



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

Am trying to get feedback on the upgrade on the abu 4600 if some has done it and is it even worth the 100 $ was wondering cause out of my curados my hand always grabs my abu will fishing dont get me wrong it cast good and is smooth just thinking about giving it some extra attn.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I've upgraded my 4601c3 with bearing supported level wind, ceramic pawl, bearing supported cog wheel, ABEC 5 spool bearings, and a though clean and lube with quality stuff. The end result was a very predictable, long casting reel with a powerful, smooth drag. I don't think the total was $100. I got my upgrades from here in Conroe....
http://www.dadsoletackle.com/index.html
and off ebay. Upgrades I would recommend are the bearing levelwind ($26), ceramic pawl ($4-9$ if you can find one). Leave the stock spool bearings but remove at least one shield and clean/relube with Xtreme Reel Plus ( http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Xtreme_Reel_Plus_Lubricant/descpage-XRL.html ). Clean the grease off the nylon cog gears and just use the Xtreme oil. Just use oil on the level wind worm (no grease). Polish the gear teeth and use LIGHT grease (apply with tooth brush). I use Shimano drag grease on the drag washers, makes them smooth yet still powerful. Polish the shaft and inside gear to reduce friction. I tried the bearing supported cog gear and found that the stock gear clean and lubed as described above worked just as well. Polish the inside of the spool brake drum and uuse just a bit of the Xreme oil on the weights( I run 3 out). The good spool bearings I put in didn't make any noticeable difference so I'd leave the stock ones in unless they are rough. Bottom line is the the level wind, pawl and good cleaning...it'll be a little more noisy due to not using grease but it will cast like a dream.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been reading about these upgrades and thinking about ones for my 6501c3. I however bought the reel just for trolling in AK for silvers and won't be casting much, if any.

Would any of those upgrades be worth it for me?


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Drundel said:


> I've been reading about these upgrades and thinking about ones for my 6501c3. I however bought the reel just for trolling in AK for silvers and won't be casting much, if any.
> 
> Would any of those upgrades be worth it for me?


The good cleaning, polishing and oil part would make your reel and drag smoother. The level wind upgrade is for casting mostly. In all reality, the new c4 reels come with a bearing supported level wind ( however it is only one bearing) and cost $100 ( for a 4600/01 c4)


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Fireeater sent me his 6600C4 to clean, super tune, and upgrade. I was kind of skeptical at first about the money for the upgrades but hey, that's what the customer wanted so it is done. Once I was done I was a believer and will be upgrading mine as well, when I am not working on customers reels. I installed the ABEC7's in his spool, tuned his spool shaft, main, and pinion gears. Installed carbon tex drag washers and the stainless metal washers. I also installed the dual bearing supported worm gear but did not install the bearing supported cog. It was smooth as butter after it was done. He was happy enough with it he will be sending me the rest of his ABU's to tune them as well. I am going to get with him and see if we can do a bearing supported cog as well and see if we can get it any smoother on the cast. These upgrades are worth the money IMO!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

podchaser said:


> Am trying to get feedback on the upgrade on the abu 4600 if some has done it and is it even worth the 100 $ was wondering cause out of my curados my hand always grabs my abu will fishing dont get me wrong it cast good and is smooth just thinking about giving it some extra attn.


That's what I had done to my blue one. It was a great idea. Good luck. CF?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

crabtrap said:


> I've upgraded my 4601c3 with bearing supported level wind, ceramic pawl, bearing supported cog wheel, ABEC 5 spool bearings, and a though clean and lube with quality stuff. The end result was a very predictable, long casting reel with a powerful, smooth drag. I don't think the total was $100. I got my upgrades from here in Conroe....
> http://www.dadsoletackle.com/index.html
> and off ebay. Upgrades I would recommend are the bearing levelwind ($26), ceramic pawl ($4-9$ if you can find one). Leave the stock spool bearings but remove at least one shield and clean/relube with Xtreme Reel Plus ( http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Xtreme_Reel_Plus_Lubricant/descpage-XRL.html ). Clean the grease off the nylon cog gears and just use the Xtreme oil. Just use oil on the level wind worm (no grease). Polish the gear teeth and use LIGHT grease (apply with tooth brush). I use Shimano drag grease on the drag washers, makes them smooth yet still powerful. Polish the shaft and inside gear to reduce friction. I tried the bearing supported cog gear and found that the stock gear clean and lubed as described above worked just as well. Polish the inside of the spool brake drum and uuse just a bit of the Xreme oil on the weights( I run 3 out). The good spool bearings I put in didn't make any noticeable difference so I'd leave the stock ones in unless they are rough. Bottom line is the the level wind, pawl and good cleaning...it'll be a little more noisy due to not using grease but it will cast like a dream.


Thanks for posting this. I just ordered the bearing levelwind for my old 6500C. I already installed ceramic spool bearings and carbon drag washers but will complete the other steps you recommend as well.


----------



## OhRichie (Aug 21, 2012)

*4600 c3*

Pod,
Yep, installed bearing worm gear and upgraded spool bearings to orange
seal. Lubed worm and bearings with hot sauce. Results are well worth the money. Less than $60.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Crabtrap for your suggestions. I installed the levelwind bearing from Dad's Ole Tackle (BTW, they were very helpfull and great to deal with) and all your other suggestions for my 6500C. I also added a power handle to replace the tiny plastic handles it came with. All that, along with Boca abec 5 spool bearings turned the old Abu into a darn fine casting machine! I mounted it on an 8' Okuma rod and was amazed at the casting distance. Should be a great combo for reds and small sharks in the surf.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

The Abu part numbers are as follows for the upgrades if anyone else wants to do this as well I their own. 

Cog wheel - 1117079
Bearing for cog - 1117080

4000 series level wind
Tube - 24758
Worm - 24759

5000 series level wind 
Tube - 24752
Worm - 24756

6000 series level wind
Tube - 25196
Worm - 25195

If you get the dual ball bearing supported worm gear you will also need 

1 - 21680 bearing for the second bearing. The first bearing is on the worm shaft. 

The spool bearings on the ambassadors are 4x10x4 and you need 2. 

If you have any questions let me know. 

You can order the drag set from smoothdrag out of California. 

If you are upgrading your cog on a C3 and don't have an "E" clip holding the wheel on. Put a small screwdriver on each side of cog and gently apply pressure and it will pop out. Install the bearing in the new cog and pop back on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

